# Can coughing hurt my baby ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
Sorry if this sounds stupid , but , I am really congested at the moment , and am coughing quite a bit , i feel it is wracking my tummy and body each time i cough , is my baby safe through all this ? 
Also is there anything i can take to try and shift it - TMI here but , it just feels like my pipes to my chest are covered in sticky stuff and i can neither move it up down or out  
Thankyou 
Freespirit


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's a really common fear, but your baby is really well protected, and doesn't get affected at all. There isn't a lot you can take in pregnancy, but it might be worth seeing your gp so they can listen to your chest to rule out any infection,

Hope you feel better soon 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thankyou for your quick reply x


----------

